
Nuxt.js and Python Module - rmason
https://nuxt-python.surge.sh/
======
rmason
Here's the Github link:

[https://github.com/nuxt-community/python-module](https://github.com/nuxt-
community/python-module)

Might be yet another desktop software choice.

~~~
icarito
Hi, author here, thanks for submitting this :-)

It's meant for writing Nuxt.js apps, so mostly for the Web, generally not
Desktop (unless you use a Electron style Webview).

